# Cloud & Trick Comp - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (9/2/18)

Launch special on Saturday only: Buy a 60ml bottle for only R200 and get a free 10ml of the other flavour.

First 10 people to buy a bottle get a free premium Uflex Platinum Vapour Cap. 

There will be spot sample giveaways.

First 10 customers to purchase the Sigelei T200 pay only R199. Limited to one per customer. 


CLOUD & TRICK COMPETITION 

Cloud Comp 1st Place - R2500 voucher to spend at Sir Vape
2 & 3rd place will receive a gift pack from Platinum Vapour.

Trick Comp 1st Place - R2500 voucher to spend at Sir Vape
2 & 3rd place will receive a gift pack from Platinum Vapour.

CLOUD & TRICK COMP RULES AVAILABLE ON OUR FACEBOOK PAGE.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (9/2/18)

Nice @Sir Vape 
Please take a photo for us if you can

Tagging @BATMAN - in case you are in Durbs this weekend

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (9/2/18)

r199 for the Sigelei T200 dam who do i know that is in durban.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN (9/2/18)

Thanks for the tag @Silver !

Oh how i wish I was there!!!
No stress,Im sure my buddy @Madz_Vap3 got this !
Nice one @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN (9/2/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> r199 for the Sigelei T200 dam who do i know that is in durban.


@Moerse Rooikat where did you se R199??

Thats amazing.I will grab them at that price

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/2/18)

BATMAN said:


> @Moerse Rooikat where did you se R199??
> 
> Thats amazing.I will grab them at that price



Check the wording below the photo in the original post @BATMAN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN (9/2/18)

@Silver 

Sorry,I saw cloud comp and skipped all the fine print

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (9/2/18)

BATMAN said:


> @Silver
> 
> Sorry,I saw cloud comp and skipped all the fine print



Never miss the finnnnnnnne print

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BATMAN (9/2/18)

Sir Vape said:


> Never miss the finnnnnnnne print


Ahmed Madani Bassa will (hopefully) buy the mod for me tomorrow (if he is on time and within the first ten customers,which I doubt,but there is hope).

@Madz_Vap3 please be on time and win this comp and get me something with your voucher.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sir Vape (9/2/18)

BATMAN said:


> Ahmed Madani Bassa will (hopefully) buy the mod for me tomorrow (if he is on time and within the first ten customers,which I doubt,but there is hope).
> 
> @Madz_Vap3 please be on time and win this comp and get me something with your voucher.



How the hell will he make 10am. Only goes to bed then!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sir Vape (10/2/18)

The day has arrived  See you all soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (10/2/18)

Sir Vape said:


> The day has arrived  See you all soon.
> 
> View attachment 121802



Take a photo for us @Sir Vape 
Pretty please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

